# Anleitung für Sony DSC-P92 als pdf



## checa (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß einer von Euch vielleicht woher ich eine Anleitung für die Sony DSC-P92 als pdf zum downloaden bekomme, oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand die Anleitung zu Hause und kann sie mir als eMail schicken

Vielen Dank schon mal

Checa


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hier ein Link: http://www.cybershotcentral.com/manuals/DSC-P92.pdf

findet man übrigens über 


Dunsti


----------



## checa (11. Februar 2004)

Hy Dunsti,

erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort, kannst Du mir vielleicht auch sagen wo man die Anleitung ind deutsch bekommt? In englisch hab ich sie schon. Hab leider vergessen es zu erwähnen.

Gruß Checa


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

die Suchmaschine heisst Google und nicht Dunsti. !

mit anderen Worten: sorry, weiss ich nicht. 


Dunsti


----------



## checa (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe schon Stunden im Google verbracht und nichts gefunden. Darum habe ich hier mal nachgefragt. Meine Ansicht ist erst selber schauen, dann fragen. Naja, vielleicht kann mir jemand anders weiter helfen.

Gruß Checa

P.S. Danke@Dunsti


----------

